# nano -w /etc/make.conf before bootstraping

## -D`matt

Pentium4 3200hz HyperThreading : [enabled]

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: Last edited by -D`matt on Wed Jan 07, 2004 3:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Zoltan

А вопрос в чем? Вроде все в порядке...

----------

## -D`matt

 *Zoltan wrote:*   

> А вопрос в чем? Вроде все в порядке...

 

Ужас , я ешо запосить неуспел , а тут уже ответ %)

Да ето не вопрос , а типа ... ну может чё ешо туда в ети флаги дописать.

Перформанса может будет больше.

----------

## Zoltan

 *-D`matt wrote:*   

>  *Zoltan wrote:*   А вопрос в чем? Вроде все в порядке... 
> 
> Ужас , я ешо запосить неуспел , а тут уже ответ %)

 

Да, вот так вот  :Smile:  Ты похоже сначала запостил, а потом стал пост редактировать.

 *-D`matt wrote:*   

> Да ето не вопрос , а типа ... ну может чё ешо туда в ети флаги дописать.
> 
> Перформанса может будет больше.

 

Ну, если машина на Pentium4, могу поделиться своими установками 

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium4 -mcpu=pentium4 -mmmx

-mfpmath=sse,387 -msse2 -ffast-math -fno-strength-reduce -fprefetch-loop-arrays

-fforce-addr -falign-functions=4"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

, работают для всего кроме openoffice, для него CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe" и все, правда это потребовалось только с последней версией gcc, раньше openoffice ставился и с обычными моими флагами оптимизации.

----------

## -D`matt

ну блин ... 

что ж терь делать то ? бутстрапинг уже давно полетел.

... =(

----------

## lexxus

Киньте, пожалуйста, кто-нить набор флагов для Athlon-XP большой и красивый, а ещё желательно рабочий :Smile: 

----------

## except

 *lexxus wrote:*   

> Киньте, пожалуйста, кто-нить набор флагов для Athlon-XP большой и красивый, а ещё желательно рабочий

 

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -O3 

-pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -frerun-cse-after-loop

-frerun-loop-opt -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -ffast-math

-fprefetch-loop-arrays"

----------

## Rasputin

Поправте меня если я ошибаюсь на процесор Duron 1100 

-march=athlon или -march=athlon-xp

Кто нибуть знает?

----------

